# Cut Paw Pad



## amykathryn28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Our 10 month old Gus cut his paw pad pretty badly, we believe on a piece of glass outside. The vet stitched and bandaged it up, put him on antibiotics, removed the bandage a week later, and he licked it open and it bled immediately after we got home before I could get the E collar on him. Vet wrapped it lightly again and Gus chewed it off a couple of days later! (He manages to get at it sometimes even with the collar). Vet said to just leave it uncovered and leave it alone. 

Well considering how energetic our boy is, leaving it uncovered just seemed like a bad idea and an accident waiting to happen. We have been putting a butterfly bandage over it (lightly), sometimes a sock as well as he still manages to lick even with the collar. 
We're keeping an eye on it, and while it looks better for sure, it's still quite pink and hasn't healed over. He's still on the antibiotics. Last night he did a couple zooms around the yard before I could grab him, came inside, and there was blood on the bandage. Nothing bad, but blood. 

We are going on 10 days now and it's just so frustrating. And we feel so awful for him. He's a puppy and he can't exercise!








Any ideas on how to get this thing healed properly without going back to the vet over and over?!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles split his paw a few months ago. We cleaned it regularly, probably twice a day. Added Vitamin E and Mushers secret also. Uncovered during day, during walks I butterfly taped it and wrapped it. You can also use a boot. Ours healed 75% within5 days. Good luck! Hope he feels better.


----------



## amykathryn28 (Jul 28, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> Miles split his paw a few months ago. We cleaned it regularly, probably twice a day. Added Vitamin E and Mushers secret also. Uncovered during day, during walks I butterfly taped it and wrapped it. You can also use a boot. Ours healed 75% within5 days. Good luck! Hope he feels better.


Thank you! We put a boot on when he goes outside but he is obsessed with biting it off so we do have to watch him all the time. 
What did you use to clean it? My husband cleaned it with a little alcohol a few days ago as we didn't have anything else. Surprisingly it didn't seem to hurt him that much. I'm wondering if we should add some antibiotic ointment to the routine. It just still looks so raw.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We did use anti bacterial ointment. Miles also loved to try to rip off his makeshift little bootie.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

One of our labs sliced her paw pad on our garden fence - she really wanted those tomatoes. The vet stiched the pad back on - I think she had 75 stitches in all. The actually put a little cast over it but she chewed that off - not once, but twice. We ended up putting a child's sock on it and using that spongy sports wrap (not an ace bandage - the disposable stuff) to keep the sock on. That helped more than anything. Good luck! It is so hard to keep them down when they feel just fine.


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

Soaking in epsom salt baths for 10 minutes may help with faster healing. Have experienced the same with frequent cut paw pads, I've have been surprised at how fast they seem to heal after a soak. Putting creams on doesn't seem to help too much because they tend to lick it off soon after.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes! I forgot to mention we did that! Helped a lot I think,


----------



## amykathryn28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm heading out to get some epsom salts now.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Gus sure is a beautiful looking dog..


----------



## amykathryn28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> Gus sure is a beautiful looking dog..


Thank you! Well he was doing so much better, I really thought it was almost healed. Then he had a little crazy episode running around yesterday and it started bleeding and it's opened up a little again. We are just beside ourselves, it needs to heal but he can't stop being a puppy!
I soaked it in Epsom earlier and covered with a bandage and sock, fingers crossed he stays calm today.


----------

